# NGD RAN Crusher 7 Eye Poplar



## Kykv (Dec 1, 2011)

After several months of waiting it has finally arrived yesterday  Everything is done perfect. Now I will post some pics, and I will write more soon 

*Specs:*

7 string
27&#8221; scale
Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts
Body: Swamp Ash with Eye Poplar Top - Transparent dark/light Brown finish with little blackburst.
Neck: Ovangkol natural/oil finish
Fretboard: Ebony Macassar - 17" radius
24 frets - Dunlop 6130
Piranha inlays
Bridge: Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuners: Schaller M6 locking
Pickups: Seymour Duncan Blackouts AHB-1S 7 PHASE II set
1 x volume, 1 x tone
3-way toggle selector

---












































































More pics:

https://picasaweb.google.com/113509944417210636917/RANCrusher7stringEyePoplar

https://picasaweb.google.com/113509944417210636917/RANCrusher7stringEyePoplar2

Work In Progress thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...6056-ran-crusher-piranha-7-work-progress.html


----------



## -42- (Dec 1, 2011)

~HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGG


----------



## Kykv (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Levi79 (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy fuck dude. Dat top is cray cray.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome, awesome axe brother


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats, that figuring is gorgeous.



-42- said:


> ~HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGG



I see variations of this, is it Happy New Guitar/Gear Day? Or is it....






Because I think both are applicable.


----------



## orakle (Dec 1, 2011)

best lookin guitar i've seen in a fuckin while !!!!!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 1, 2011)

That is incredible dude!!!!!


----------



## kruneh (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, that came out very cool!
Congrats!


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 1, 2011)

God damn, that looks amazing.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 1, 2011)

Against all odds, that came out EVEN better than I expected... HOLY SHIT


----------



## Jakke (Dec 1, 2011)

One of the best so far I have to say!
HNGD!


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 1, 2011)

WOWOWOW ! what a beautiwonderful guitar !


----------



## ROAR (Dec 1, 2011)

Not only is that the nicest Ran I've ever seen,
that is probably the nicest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy toque, that looks awesome. Clips?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Dec 1, 2011)

Possibly the greatest top EVER.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 1, 2011)

I came. Twice.


----------



## JPMike (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy Mother of God!!! WOW!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 1, 2011)

That is by far one of the sexiest guitars I have ever seen. I'll say it again.
That is by far one of the sexiest guitars I have ever seen.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 1, 2011)

Bloody hell - DAT TOP o.0

Nice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

Hot damn!


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 1, 2011)

Delicious. Now, to the real question:

How does it play?


----------



## Maggai (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy shit!!! That is beyond amazing. That is the greatest guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 1, 2011)

Somebody will have to respond about my pants! 

What an amazing guitar!


----------



## Krullnar (Dec 1, 2011)

I have seen the top of the mountain, and it is good.


----------



## youheardme (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, what a sexy guitar


----------



## F0rte (Dec 1, 2011)

FUCKING GORGEOUS!
Great score mate!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 1, 2011)

Dat top!


----------



## Kaos-G (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing axe! Happy NGD man!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks amazing. I bet it plays as good as it looks too.


----------



## Navid (Dec 1, 2011)

That's fucking beautiful and I'm fucking envious.
Still, I believe the wood shouldn't have been colored... The natural color that poplar top had was so sexy...


----------



## georg_f (Dec 1, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is makes Flamed/Quilted Maple tops obsolete in my book! Now we need sound bites!


----------



## Static (Dec 1, 2011)

need new pants.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 1, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 1, 2011)

My god.

HNGD


----------



## Double A (Dec 1, 2011)

When I first opened this thread I was pretty underwhelmed and was thinking, "Eh, a Ran Crusher, let's take a look." Then I scrolled down and said, "Oh, wow......"

You are a lucky son of a bitch and HNGD.


----------



## RuffeDK (Dec 1, 2011)

Active pick-ups  

... but DAUYM THAT IS ONE SEXY GUITAR !!!!


----------



## skeels (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the eyes ...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh damn, that nasty! In the best of ways.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome guitar...That top is fucking stunning!


----------



## lemeker (Dec 1, 2011)

that's a work of art right there. hngd.


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 1, 2011)

NO WORDS.......SHOULD'VE....SENT...A...POET


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 1, 2011)

That's simply gorgeous.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude, your guitar's made of Jupiter!


----------



## kowoolo (Dec 1, 2011)

man, that thing is absolutely stunning... dat wood. i'm so jealous.
fuckin' gas... i want a ran now


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet bajeezus that top is mind-fuckingly awesome.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 1, 2011)

RuffeDK said:


> Active pick-ups
> 
> ... but DAUYM THAT IS ONE SEXY GUITAR !!!!


 
dont go hating on 7 string blackouts. not bad pups at all!

-------------------------------

holy SHIT that top!! incredibly gorgeous!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 1, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!! dude that thing is amazingly hard on inducing awesomeness, Choices of wood are gorgeous and love that neck!! Got me very excited about RAN from this!!


----------



## pantera95 (Dec 1, 2011)

That thing is beautiful! I love the wood used for the neck, it looks so classy.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 1, 2011)

i just shit the great wall of china


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 1, 2011)

Every single Crusher I see looks fucking ridiculous, especially for the price. This is god damn amazing. Lyum:


----------



## t_phong (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh Shit !, this thing is incredible, fuckin' amazing.
Congrats !


----------



## drmosh (Dec 2, 2011)

That is immensely sexy. Love it


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 2, 2011)

Very pretty instrument. Fine taste, good sir!


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 2, 2011)

jizz. EVERYWHERE.








..Is it weird that my favorite thing is probably the truss cover?


----------



## oprincipe (Dec 2, 2011)

oh. my. god.

Best top ever!!!!!


----------



## themike (Dec 2, 2011)

Nothing better than seeing a company you want to believe in pull through and fix their issues to create some really beautiful pieces and satisfied customers!

All the Crusher's I've seen have been absolutely amazing, and yours easily scales to the top of the list. I also like the fact that they offer them in 6,7 and 8 strings will basically whatever woods you want! Enjoy herrrr


----------



## Dg87 (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing guitar man!


----------



## AvengedESP (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my favourite NGD ever, absolute perfection. Congrats!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 2, 2011)

My gas for a ran custom is worse than ever now...


----------



## Gitte (Dec 2, 2011)

wooooow!!! now that is a beautiful guitar!! just sent a quote with my specs and see how long it will take to have my beauty


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy shit. It looks like it's on fire.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW.

I first felt kinda "hm... why not the white-greyish poplar top", but now i see, that it matches the rest of the guitar somehow better this way...

It looks friggin alive O.O

me jelly


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 2, 2011)

Incredible!!! Congrats!


----------



## Koop (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, that's easily the best looking guitar I have seen in a long time!


----------



## Geognosy (Dec 3, 2011)

I called my wife into the room to look at this guitar and she started dry humping me. Thx bro.


----------



## revclay (Dec 3, 2011)

Dear god that is amazing. Congrats! One of the sexiest guitars I've seen in a while.


----------



## ikarus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, looks amazing!!!

Is this the normal Crusher modell with carved top option?


----------



## MistaSnowman (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow. Just. Wow!


----------



## littledoc (Dec 3, 2011)

I think most people, when ordering a burl top, would have gone with a satin or oiled finish. I gotta say, I definitely think you made the right call on the gloss. It just gives the grain much more depth. Beautiful axe man, congrats!


----------



## kamello (Dec 3, 2011)

this seems SO fucking comfortable, but I always had a doubt, how sound the leads in a 27' scale?


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice looker, is the logo not inlaid though? It looks stuck on top.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Nice looker, is the logo not inlaid though? It looks stuck on top.



It is not inlayed.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 3, 2011)

Sexy as balls.


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 4, 2011)

wow, thats so hot its ridiculous! amazing, congrats!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Dec 4, 2011)

SO GOOD!


----------



## Boyz_Romeoz (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome , it's beautiful guitar!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 4, 2011)

SEXY.except the headstock


----------



## FretWizard88 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my God! That top is amazing! This is truly one of the best guitars I have ever seen. Top 10 on my list for sure!


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 4, 2011)

damn! makes me so excited for mine.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Dec 4, 2011)

bang bang skeet skeet that thang looks sweet!! XD


----------



## FckingTrippy (Dec 5, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 5, 2011)

Usually i look over these things and go "ugh, another ibanez" or something like that. This is an awesome looking guitar. I love the top wood and i love the finish. Congrats.


----------



## craigny (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow..just...wow.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn... that's nice. Not really a fan of the headstock, but the body more than makes up for it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 5, 2011)

The best RAN I've seen to date. incredible


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2011)

it's like liquid caramel wrapped in a beautifully polished wrapping. Kudos RAN, and congrats man! that is soooo nice


----------



## Musza (Dec 5, 2011)

I had chance to play one Crusher (8) yesterday - amazing guitars!


----------



## kTHEhRIPPER (Dec 7, 2011)

Where is OP?

Come back here.

We want to hear about your guitar.


----------



## thrashed (Dec 8, 2011)

Best looking sevenstring i've seen! reminds me of a Caparison Horus! Now that exact guitar in seethrough white with black binding would be my dream!


----------



## Kykv (Dec 8, 2011)

ok, so guitar is finished perfectly, I can't see any flaws. 
wood used for build was about 10 years seasoned/dryed, Swamp Ash American, and Eye Poplar comes from Poland. Plate cover at the back of the body is made from Black Ebony.
Guitar without amp plays loud and you can feel it, great sustain, that wood isn't cheap piece of shit  
Frets are done PER fucking FECT. They are NOT SHARP at the edges. They are not stainless steel, they are Dunlop 18% Nickel and they are really ok for me. 
Ovangkol oil finish is very smooth and fast, even if I can't play fast 
Also Ebony Macassar is very smooth feel.
body is 4 layers laquer coating if I good remeber

I need to change strings for little thicker and set it up for my needs, now there is Daddario EXL120-7 because I told RAN to put that strings on.
I have no audio interface to record samples, but in a couple of weeks I will try to buy one, or get a HD webcam. 

thanks for looking at this thread, if you have any questions ask me

I forgot to say, GO WITH POPLAR if you have a chance, it's awesome looking wood, my next custom will have it on top as well


----------



## killertone (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, mate.


----------



## Funz (Dec 8, 2011)

beautiful guitar. Im sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 9, 2011)

holy mother of god, i think i've got a boner within a second... jesus just wow... not only ran makes whatever you want they pack it like a tank!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 9, 2011)

That is the most gorgeous top I've ever seen on a guitar. Ever.


----------



## opeth_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Incredible guitar!! Could you tell me the total price please???


----------



## 808 (Dec 12, 2011)

probaly one of the most amazing guitars i have seen your soooo lucky to own that!


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 12, 2011)

Very classy looking instrument! Great choice of unique woods too. I remember looking at the RAN website years ago, they didn't have anything even close to approaching this level of craftsmanship - great to see the brand progress so far!


----------



## woolcotton (Dec 31, 2011)

How much did you pay for this beauty? And how many months did it take?
Want one myself (drool)


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know why I never saw this before. But that guitar is fucking ridiculous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW! Congrats dude! Thats a sweet guitar!


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 31, 2011)

missed this one before

boner


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 31, 2011)

I want a video! I DEMAND IT! Insane choice of woods. Everything just works together, I especially dig the light black burst. I just started looking at Ran guitars and this is giving me critical GAS.


----------



## Matt 7 (Jan 1, 2012)

WOW! Awesome!!


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 2, 2012)

Love everything about it but the headstock... Nice guitar otherwise haha


----------



## fabriarockz (Apr 28, 2012)

This guitar is simply amazing, everything about its aestethics to me is just astounding. I do really envy this guy.



woolcotton said:


> How much did you pay for this beauty? And how many months did it take?
> Want one myself (drool)


I sent an email to [email protected], I requested a quote for this exact guitar, just in left-handed version, here's what Dariusz replied:
_
Hello Fabrizio,
this Crusher7 in lefty version will cost 2540 euros. The estimate build time will be 12-15 months. Shipping to Italy is 40 euros, of course.

Best regards_ _
Dariusz Kuczynski_


----------



## Nag (Apr 29, 2012)

this is fucking sick. great axe !


----------



## pink freud (Apr 29, 2012)

That's the first Crusher that really peaks my interest.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 29, 2012)

That is quite a nice guitar.

Nice necrobump, by the way, fabriarockz.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 30, 2012)

-42- said:


> ~HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGG
> then i jizzed.




quoted/fixed for truth.


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 30, 2012)

Necrobump or not, I don't care because... That top!!!


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 30, 2012)

HOOOOOLY HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLL


----------



## GXPO (Apr 30, 2012)

This is one of the finest necro's I have ever seen.

I have seen so many oil finished RAN's that I forgot what they could do. (still love their oil finish though). Beautiful guitar!!


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 30, 2012)

Can we please ban RAN NGDs here?
I can't stand the gas anymore!
The amount of awesome guitars incoming is too damn high


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 30, 2012)

:O Excuse me while i clean my computer up.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 1, 2012)

can anyone walk me through the quote form to get the finish/woods like this one? i am a bit confused with the form, as it seems a little different than most sites.

EDIT: furthermore, could you post the long version of the specs? truss rod cover, binding, strap locks, etc.?


----------



## Relinquish69 (May 1, 2012)

gotta love those curves. very sleek indeed.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 1, 2012)

That is incredibly sexy. Just...wow.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 1, 2012)

That thing is incredible! I love the headstock. Good luck with it, bro!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2012)

Goddamn!
Thats probably the best looking wood I've seen on a guitar.
Your Crusher 7 is absolutley stunning!


----------



## Chiups (May 3, 2012)

Wow that thing is beautiful. Gratz!


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 3, 2012)

hey........nice wood


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (May 6, 2012)

Holy F***ing S**t!!!!!!!!!! 

It's been said and I agree, one of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen.
Congrats, man. Fo rizzle.


----------



## jairic (May 6, 2012)

That thing is just unbelievable! Congrats, that's one hell of a great looking guitar.


----------



## deftones-88 (May 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic man.!!! Drool*


----------



## skoatdestroy (May 6, 2012)

this is the most amazing guitar i have ever seen


----------



## neurosis (May 7, 2012)

Heavy congrats man! You are one lucky b-astard 

I have been toying with the idea of getting a RAN sometime. Love your choice of woods and the top as they say looks incredible. I can go throw my Horizon out of the window now... ahhahaha.

Good luck and much fun with it! Thanks for showing us.


----------

